# Best site for Nail Polish to ship here??



## Brie (May 24, 2009)

I'm after some new nail polish's and i had a few websites saved (don't know where they went) Price wise and shipping time, where is best??
Mainly interested in China Glaze and OPI. Maybe Essie and others you gals may recc...


----------



## JSmart04 (May 24, 2009)

8ty8Beauty Supply, Beauty supplies for less
China Glaze -$2.86
OPI - $4.48

I think shipping is about 5 to 6 dollars. They have fast shipping and customer service is very friendly. That's where I buy most of my nail polish.


----------



## piink_liily (May 24, 2009)

I recently purchased off head2toebeauty.com and would recommend.

I ordered 4 polishes (China Glaze, Poshe, Orly, Misa) and including shipping it totalled about $35 AU. Shipping was fast and arrived in under a week. 

Hope that helps


----------



## lara (May 25, 2009)

Head2Toe and 8ty8 you're looking at around US$40 for 6-10 nail polishes.

I recommend Warbid on eBay - her prices are good and her shipping is great value.


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

I order from maiandjay from ebay.  They offer free shipping for 10 nailpolishes and sometimes 5%-10% discount on top of free shipping.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JSmart04* 

 
_8ty8Beauty Supply, Beauty supplies for less
China Glaze -$2.86
OPI - $4.48

I think shipping is about 5 to 6 dollars. They have fast shipping and customer service is very friendly. That's where I buy most of my nail polish._

 
*I emailed them about shipping to Australia... here's the response (from "Tom". heheh):
*
Shipping is $15.00 but the is NO tracking and NO insurance coverage.- USPS
Global Priority.
We try to pack our best but NO damage claim is allowed due to the cheap
shipping cost.
Please read shipping instructions carefully and decide if you are OK.
For overseas, please make sure all items are 0.5 ozs and see shipping quotes
below.
Minimum shipping cost is $15.00 and you can order up to 6 polishes.
From 7 to 12 bottles, shipping cost is $30.00 - Normally - 7 to 30 days
Please note that there is NO tracking and NO insurance coverage for theses
small package shipping.
Please try to share with friends and order 50 polishes and shipping cost is
$82.00 - USPS Express shipping with tracking and insurance coverage - 5 - 6
days
100 polishes -
$142.00 - USPS Express with tracking.
Thanks,
TOM


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

I was reading about 8ty8Beauty at Vogue forum and a lot of people weren't happy with their service & shipping etc.  Plus all the shades I want are always sold out


----------



## CatsMeow (May 26, 2009)

I got mine off Warbid on ebay - I'll let you know how it goes.
Had all the shades I wanted, ended up being AUD$10 per bottle (including shipping)... so the real test will be how long it takes to get here. Apparently 7 - 10 days.


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

I ordered from warbid before and it only took a week.


----------



## lara (May 27, 2009)

On average my Warbid shipments are between 4 to 7 days.


----------



## panda0410 (May 27, 2009)

I almost always get mine from maiandjay off ebay - and I usually take advanatge of their 10 bottles or more because you get FREE PRIORITY shipping that is tracked - I had mine in 4 days


----------



## Brie (May 27, 2009)

oooh so many choices, lol!!

Thanks everyone!


----------

